
Speeding up audio codecs with faster CRC checks - enzo1982
https://freac.org/developer-blog-mainmenu-9/14-freac/277-fastcrc
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8fyokt/faster_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8fyokt/faster_crc_algorithm_speeds_up_flac_by_5_ogg_flac/)

